# Canon 85mm f/1.4L IS review by Sarah Seal.



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2017)

Found this review posted by Photogearnews on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixM4C0Hwewk


----------



## Viggo (Nov 18, 2017)

Great! Thanks for posting


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm sold! 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mariuspavel (Jan 27, 2018)

This review was one of the reasons i bought this lens.


----------

